# Looking for a job.



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.

I'm a qualified maths teacher from the UK looking for a position in a secondary school in Cairo (ideally but not necessarily in Rehab). I have been applying for posts, but only since about June (we decide late on to relocate here), so I know I have missed the majority of vacancies. No-one has replied to applications I have made since July. 

Does anyone have any advice/information on vacancies/contacts?

Thanks,
UJ x


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

You could spend a day or two going to some of the larger schools so that they see you. Most of them are open in the summer as they have programs going all year. But go early as it is ramadan and they leave at 1 or 2.
Try Choiffat(I know I spelled it wrong, sorry) or any of the big British schools. Also try CAC and AIS. These are american but math is math so no problems.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

UJ1000 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a qualified maths teacher from the UK looking for a position in a secondary school in Cairo (ideally but not necessarily in Rehab). I have been applying for posts, but only since about June (we decide late on to relocate here), so I know I have missed the majority of vacancies. No-one has replied to applications I have made since July.
> 
> ...


Hello - welcome to the forum.
I know quite a few of the schools in this area...... i send a pm with some suggestions


----------



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ta*

Hi Charleen.

Thanks for the advice. We are actually still in the UK, and will be leaving after ramadhan (prob the 4th Sep). I'll try your suggestions then 

UJ



charleen said:


> You could spend a day or two going to some of the larger schools so that they see you. Most of them are open in the summer as they have programs going all year. But go early as it is ramadan and they leave at 1 or 2.
> Try Choiffat(I know I spelled it wrong, sorry) or any of the big British schools. Also try CAC and AIS. These are american but math is math so no problems.


----------



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Lanason.

Thanks for the welcome, reply and PM! 
How would you suggest I contact each school/person? Via email/telephone/visit? None of these schools have any vacancies advertised, do you think they would still be looking for new staff?

Thanks in advance,
UJ


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my advice is email then follow up with telephone and speak to the registrar if the person I mentioned is not there. The admin staff will be there but the teachers may not have yet come back
Refer to the the email in your call. include your CV with the mail.

They may have vacancies all filled but you never know


----------

